# scorpion fish.....



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i really want a scorpion fish now that i saw that pink one in the sw creature thread........ what a beautiful fish......... does anyone have any experience with this fish........ or know of any good threads........ thanks........


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...555&hl=scorpion

found the answer to my question........... the search icon works really good ........ lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there very cool looking fish..but they are boring fish..they just sit there waiting for a snack to pass-by to snap on..hardly any movement...if your they type of person that likes seeing fish swim back and forth this is definalty not the fish to get.also the species your looking for is very rare to come by and are very pricey if available.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i would like to get one of thoes fish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sometimes liveaquaria gets them in for $25

i plan to get on or my 10g tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

heres is a price for you ..

Rhinopias eschmeyeri


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

wow......... what a price............ could buy a car for that much


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

god dammit those are ugly fish :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> heres is a price for you ..
> 
> Rhinopias eschmeyeri


 imo i think that the weedy is an super ugly scoprion fish

my favorite and also cheaper one ($25-$40 most places) is the leaf scorpion

comes in many colors

only problem with scoprion fish is that you cant hve them with slow fish like clowns, sea horses

but many other fish like puffers and triggers, eels, and a few others will do just fine


----------

